# Wheel build



## Terry66 (May 20, 2014)

I finally got around to one of my wheel projects this weekend. The rims on my Firestone Pilot were a little rough, so I swapped the hubs over to a different set of rims that I had on the shelf. Only problem is that the nicer rims have a red stripe, where the originals were black. They match and look nice though. I'm sure I'll find a nice set of black ones down the road. I really wanted to use the original nipples. I soaked them in PB Blaster for a few days and then put the spokes in a vice and tried to take them off. They were so brittle that they just snapped. Since the bike is a Pilot, I thought the Snoopy "Red Baron" caps were a nice touch.


Before





After


----------



## rustjunkie (May 20, 2014)

Looking good!
I've had very good results freeing up old nipples with a propane torch.


----------



## jpromo (May 20, 2014)

Looks smashing! Red stripe and all.


----------

